# Lelit Mara X espresso lukewarm.



## Jimmy27 (Mar 26, 2021)

Hi, I have had my mara x for a month. The espresso is lukewarm. I have the machine 5 hours a day so it's hot and I pre warm the cup. I have tried all 3 switch settings which don't seem to make a difference to the espresso tempreature. Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Jimmy27 said:


> Hi, I have had my mara x for a month. The espresso is lukewarm. I have the machine 5 hours a day so it's hot and I pre warm the cup. I have tried all 3 switch settings which don't seem to make a difference to the espresso tempreature. Any help will be much appreciated. Thanks.


 Welcome. Did you switch off the machine's standby mode?


----------



## Jimmy27 (Mar 26, 2021)

Yes thats one of the first things I did. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@Jimmy27 Welcome to the forum...if you touch the saucer of the group, is it hot...can you leave your finger on it for any length of time. What pressure is showing in the steam boiler?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Jimmy27 said:


> Yes thats one of the first things I did. Thanks for the suggestion.


 Good stuff! Now let's go to the next questions! 👍🙂 - Dave already asked it. 🙂


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Depending on what experience you have with other machines and the cafes you go to a lot of people are quite surprised when they find out their espresso is drinkable straight from the machine having been accustomed to received something scalding hot from bad coffee shops and the main chains. A trick they use in good places where people complain about the temperature of the drink is to fill the cup to the brim with boiling water and let it heat up before pouring it out and pulling the shot/making the latte (when the lips touch the hot ceramic it tricks the brain into perceiving the drink as hotter).

If it's not this there could be an airlock/thermosyphon stall.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

The coffee should be in the 70+ to 80C range when it hits the cup. Actually if some one has a hot water dispenser that can be set to 85C even instant taste way way different to water directly out of a boiling kettle. Favour and aroma are closely related and heat drives it off.


----------



## P1Fanatic (Mar 6, 2021)

As the others have said - what is the actual temp of the coffee when it hits your cup? Do you have an instant read probe thermometer you can use to check this?


----------

